# Swift 580PR Water Tank capacity



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi 

We have a 2007 Swift 580PR - which we bought in Feb/March and we love it! However, it was brought home to us during two weeks just spent in France how small the fresh and waste water tanks are. It seems that the fresh water tank is about 45 litres which means that after a shower each and a bit of washing up you are looking for a refill. Looking at the Swift website for the latest 580PR the tank capacity is quoted as 90 litres (and it's insulated). So I'm wondering about the possibility/feasibility of upgrading the fresh water tank (thinking it would be cheaper than upgrading the van to a 2009 model!). Anyone (Swift?) have any thoughts/experience on this?

Ralph


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I suppose it is a possibility but you would have to talk to our workshop guys about the cost etc.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi romseytrucker,

According to our specifications, your 2007 Sundance should have a 90 Ltr fresh tank and a 68 Ltr waste tank. This is the same as a 2009 Sundance.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you sure you are not losing some when travelling? Our friends with a Sundance could never understand why we could last so much longer on our 70l of fresh water than they could until they found that they were losing a good third of it whilst travelling. I think they've taken to bunging up the overflow pipe now.

JohnW


----------



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi 

You are right Ash. I have just checked using a 10 litre can and it is a 90 litre tank! So maybe we are just being extravagant! We must admit that the flow of water from the shower is pretty good!

Does this mean that, like the 2009 model, the tank is also insulated? If so what kind of temperature would it insulate against? And is the waste tank also insulated?

While on the subject of water/plumbing, can I ask a further question? I find that if I'm lying in bed on the offside of the van and the pump is running (e.g. if my wife's having a shower or going to the loo - or even making me a cup of tea!) then the noise from the pump is pretty loud - which is not surprising because it is mounted on the wall on that side of the van which acts like a drum or loudspeaker cone. Any hints/ideas on reducing the noise - would it be worth mounting the pump on rubber mountings or sticking foam insulation to the wall (out of sight under the bench seat obviously) to act as a damper?

Thanks for your quick response, Ash, and to everyone else for their suggestions.

Regards
Ralph


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi romseytrucker 
Unfortunately Ash has 'man' flue today, so I will do my best to help.

The Fresh tank is insulated on the Sundance this protects the tank from frost for short periods. However if you are using the van in permanatly below freezing temperatures it would be advisable to have a water heater fitted within the tank.
The waste tank is not insulated.

With regard the pump installation additional rubber feet could help this problem (Swift Part 1087037). It may also be that the mounting screws have been over tightened. The rubber grommets work best if there is a little fexibility in the mountings.

hope this helps
Simon


----------



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Simon. Presumably the part that you mention can only be ordered through a dealer? Unfortunately, we have completely lost faith in the dealer from whom we bought our van and want to avoid any unnecessary contact with them! 

Ralph


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

romseytrucker
If you can send me a PM with your personal details. I will see what can be done

Simon


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

romseytrucker said:


> Thanks for the info, Simon. Presumably the part that you mention can only be ordered through a dealer? Unfortunately, we have completely lost faith in the dealer from whom we bought our van and want to avoid any unnecessary contact with them!
> Ralph


Hi Ralph,

You can always order from us and advice is always freely available from our staff for any one owning a motrohome.

Peter


----------



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Peter for the offer, I will keep it in mind for future reference.


----------

